# Congratulations, Sasquatch!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Our very own Sas is tying the knot with Hot Nursey, tomorrow.

Everyone, raise a glass! 
@Sasquatch, give Dalton's love and prayers to HN!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

May you have a long loving relationship Mr and Mrs Sasquatch 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Such good news! Here's to a long and happy marriage for the two of you!!!


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Sasquatch and @HotNursey--HIP HIP HOOOORAYYYYY!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wish the Best to you both!! Have fun at the beach.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Congratulations Squatch. May you have many happy years together. Cherish her and tell her you love her every day without fail. never let time run out leaving the most important things between you and her unsaid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking forward to the announcement of the pitter-patter of little Squachlets.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Looking forward to the announcement of the pitter-patter of little Squachlets.


I thought we had that flea bitten fur ball fixed? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Glad she's making an honest ape outta ya!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations to you both. May your marriage be happy, long and fruitful. 

Fang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Good deal. Make sure, years from now, that you can look back, and say with unfallable certainty that Mrs S is in a better place because of your relationship. She will do that as well.

And if she comes around with a razor with your name on it, run! You only get one chance to be a bona-fide Sasquatch!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Woo Hoo!! :vs_rocking_banana:
Congrats! All the love, peace, and joy to you and the Mrs...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow.. congratulations! Long life and prosper. 

And remember....

Pictures or it didn’t happen. Lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Actual image of @Sasquatch getting ready for the big event:








Congratz you two!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Congrats!!*


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Congratulations to you Mr. Squatch!
Condolences to Mrs Squatch... but I bet she's a-grinnin ear to ear!


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations and I hope you have a happy and long marriage!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the love everyone. We appreciate it.



paraquack said:


> *Congrats!!*
> View attachment 106873


^^^That is Awesome!



MountainGirl said:


> Congratulations to you Mr. Squatch!
> Condolences to Mrs Squatch... but I bet she's a-grinnin ear to ear!


She's stressing right now but I'm sure she will be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Of course, it goes without saying...........

*PICTURES! Or it never happened.*

Even though we all know how they will turn out ..........


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Here ya go. Me and hot Nursey for our first dance.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gosh, she is one gorgeous bride!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey is still making ooh and aaahh noises over that picture. Sheesh.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Best wishes... live long and prosper.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Like they say:

First comes Love, then comes marriage,... Then all He|| breaks loose !

Congrats !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Here ya go. Me and hot Nursey for our first dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT...Slippy APPROVED! Tell HotNursey Slippy says Hey! :vs_wave: Smiles tell a lot and y'all's smiles tell me something good so enjoy life together and don't be stupid.

Oh and one more thing, that chick in the background in the green jumpsuit with her hand on her hip? Looks like she's giving someone the "business" so best keep her at a distance...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulations Wishing you many years together


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Here ya go. Me and hot Nursey for our first dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FAKE! Obviously photoshopped! No question.*

Someone obviously used a photo from the set of _Forrest Gump_. I used my mad computer hacking skills to locate the actual, ORIGINAL, UNEDITED photo. And.......... here it is!!!!!!:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Here ya go. Me and hot Nursey for our first dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice boots, must be a California only edition!

Seriously, you two look good together.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Later that night after many an adult beverage..........


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Later that night after many an adult beverage..........
> 
> View attachment 106897


Dang Slippy!! You just slip right in everywhere! You hound!!
ROFL!!


----------



## ChickenLittle14 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Way to go Beast!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Congrats old man.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Congrats @Sasquatch !!! She will make an honest man out of you. God bless you and your new family!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Here ya go. Me and hot Nursey for our first dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful couple. May God bless you both in your life together!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wish you and the mrs the best


----------

